# Oldest Betta



## ephraimsbetta (Apr 30, 2018)

What is the oldest Betta you have had?


----------



## astrummortis (Aug 15, 2016)

2 years


----------



## KendraPM (Feb 13, 2018)

Prince lived for 3 years after I got him and I have zero clue how old he was before I was given him.


----------



## astrummortis (Aug 15, 2016)

Fun fact: I thought you meant that's alive right now. D'oh! I haven't tracked the previous ones, though so how about 2 years for those I know about LOL


----------



## BlackMoon (Nov 26, 2014)

This one lived for Six years.


----------



## Lunatic (Jan 23, 2018)

I haven't had the longest living bettas, they haven't gone past the two year mark.
My last two bettas lived 385 days, it's odd how they died at the same time from purchase.


----------



## Reed M (May 23, 2018)

Maybe a little off topic, but I just got my first Betta, and I'm wondering what the average age is for these little guys. Does it depend a lot upon species, or do they generally all live about the same amount of time?


----------

